# Free stuff/perks for Disney Visa at WDW?



## KSUWildcat

My mom just got a Disney Visa... Does anyone have any experience using the perks while at Disney World?  Any words of advice or tips?  I know if we spend over $50 at a store, we get 10% off and there's a special character meet & greet location.... but anything else???

Thanks!


----------



## cbonewjersey

The main reason to get this card is the disney dollars, and if you want those, the premium is better because it give you 2% on gas, groceries and restaurants.  But some of the discounts are great.  One I know of is for Disney Tours, like Keys to the Kingdom.  I have DVC and the discount for the VISA is 2x what it is for DVC members.  I wouldn't even know if I didn't check with the website.  There's some character meet/greet benefits and there's some special kiosks in the parks but I never used them.


----------



## Disworldluv

To get the 10% discount on purchases of $50 or more, you must tell or ask the CM for the discount when showing your credit card.  If you don't, the CM will not automatically credit the discount to you.


----------



## Dis nerd

Yes you earn disney dollars, nice for spending money while on trip. you can get a card at guest services. they do have special events sometimes too, just depends on when you will be going. The visa card members meet and greet usually has characters you don't see together often.0% APR for vacation with card, and % off at stores.


----------



## Madformickey

Also,Disney Visa holdes get to book  most special offers 3 to 5 day before general public!!


----------



## LarryM

One of the best for me is the free photo in epcot, We use that every trip.


----------



## taramesu

I just got my Disney Visa yesterday.  Do I need to register the card number w/Disney?  Will I automatically be notified of special discounts for DV holders?  TIA


----------



## DummbGiRL

Disworldluv said:


> To get the 10% discount on purchases of $50 or more, you must tell or ask the CM for the discount when showing your credit card.  If you don't, the CM will not automatically credit the discount to you.


This is a must to note for everything!  They hardly ever just offer.  I have forgot so many times.  Now every restaurant I go to (and shop), I ask just to check.  It makes it sort of a hassle that I have to carry both my key to the world card AND my Visa (considering my Visa is linked to my Key to the World), but the savings are completely worth it.  Sometimes, I get lucky and the cast member reminds me... in these cases I give them +half of what I saved added on to their tips (if possible).


----------



## DummbGiRL

LarryM said:


> One of the best for me is the free photo in epcot, We use that every trip.


I was in California Adventure and saw a sign in Hollywood that said "Visa Character Meet and Greet"... I had no idea what I was doing.  Followed it... Next thing you know, I was standing with Minnie Mouse and got a free photo!... In fact, I got 2 free photos because they let me have both the one with just me and the one with me and DH!


----------



## merimarie

We got a pretty good discount on La Nouba tickets...we just asked!


----------



## KSUWildcat

Thanks for the help!!  Found out mom upgraded to the Premier visa so she could earn double points on some things...  So, (and please tell me if I'm wrong)...  If she earns 2pts/$100 spent on gas/groceries/Disney, then by paying for our $2000 package we've reserved at WDW we'd get $40 Disney dollars to spend while on vacation??   Shoot...  We've got little less than 3 months to rack up points.  I figure we'll be able to get a couple hundred points by then so free souvenirs!!  Lol.  Mom joked that she's using that visa for everything she can until our trip!  She'll just pay it off every week!


----------



## Tinkerboy00

We forget to ask as well. I got to remember to just ask. We always use and carry it. The free money is great for using at the parks.

Never knew about the M&G and free photos. So taking advantage of that next trip.


----------



## AnnaNonamus

KSUWildcat said:


> Thanks for the help!!  Found out mom upgraded to the Premier visa so she could earn double points on some things...  So, (and please tell me if I'm wrong)...  If she earns 2pts/$100 spent on gas/groceries/Disney, then by paying for our $2000 package we've reserved at WDW we'd get $40 Disney dollars to spend while on vacation??   Shoot...  We've got little less than 3 months to rack up points.  I figure we'll be able to get a couple hundred points by then so free souvenirs!!  Lol.  Mom joked that she's using that visa for everything she can until our trip!  She'll just pay it off every week!



It should be more than that. Chase has a calculator. My card is not the premier card. I have put about $4000 on it over all, and have $78 in reward dollars so far. I still have $1500 on my vacation(not all of the $4000 I have had on the card at various times is from Disney). All in all, when I have my upcoming trip paid off, I will have somewhere around $95 in reward points- give or take. 

If you have her log into her account, there is a rewards point calculator that will tell you exactly what she will get in rewards just for paying off the Disney trip.


----------



## bruhl1j

We booked a tour (Keys to Kingdom) for our fall trip. You get 20% off using the card. There is a list of perks on the chase website but here are few I have used.

0% financing for vacation at WDW (6 months no interest). 
DVC financing - down payments 0% APR, etc
10% on food and gift shops purchases - you have to ask or use list for details.
Free Picture at Epcot with character
20% of tours

I run many of my bills through the card. Last trip we had about $400 to spend. Just a reminder that dollars expire at the end of the calendar year once transferred to the card (works like a gift card). You can use Disney Dollars to pay for DVC dues, vacations, and shop online. We did not use the credit card while in the park for food since we had a TIW.

Just become a card flasher! Ask about everything and every time you make a purchase. Most CM will try to get you a discount. It really adds up by the end of the trip.

Like any card, if you pay it off each month, it is worth having.


----------



## lorie13

Last year at the Food & Wine Festival you were able to go to a special room set aside for Chase Visa card holders and have a free cold drink and sit and enjoy a few moments of peace and quite in an air conditioned room. We should our Disney Chase Visa at the door and were able to go in with two of our friends.


----------



## derricksonb

In addition to those listed above there were also some extra perks available during the F&W Festival such as a reserved section in the American Gardens Theater for the Eat To The Beats Concert Series.

Also there was a reserved seating area for Illuminations.


----------



## HiMagicFan

derricksonb said:


> Also there was a reserved seating area for Illuminations.



Is there something special you have to do for this?  or is it just an area you go to, show the card and they let you in?


----------



## DummbGiRL

Additional Question: I've never actually used my Visa Rewards (planning to Oct 2014)... IF you use your rewards card at restaurants that normally would offer a discount if you paid with the Visa card, do you get the discount with the Rewards card also?


----------



## Cinderina

We don't have the premier card but use the regular card for everything possible; utilities, medical bills etc.  We are taking our first Disney trip in November and will have over $1800 in reward dollars.  This is a huge help in covering costs. I believe the movie rewards can be used too but I have to check that.


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

LarryM said:


> One of the best for me is the free photo in epcot, We use that every trip.



Agree! We use this every trip, sometimes multiple times!! It is always a fun souvenir or a gift!


----------



## jaimjaim1

Good idea on utilities etc!


----------



## Pumbas

I have the premiere card & use it for everything. I try to maximize the 2% at Grocery Stores,  by purchasing gift cards for other stores & to give as gifts for various occasions. I redeem my points for airfare, since we do not get 2% back on this purchase. Last Nov. I had enough points to cover air for 4 adults. Used my VISA to pay the Disney Trip & spending while there, helped me to earn more points for our next trip.


----------



## Pumbas

lorie13 said:


> Last year at the Food & Wine Festival you were able to go to a special room set aside for Chase Visa card holders and have a free cold drink and sit and enjoy a few moments of peace and quite in an air conditioned room. We should our Disney Chase Visa at the door and were able to go in with two of our friends.



How did you learn about the room with a free drink?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Pumbas said:


> How did you learn about the room with a free drink?



We saw it on the website.


----------



## Pumbas

BigMommaMouse said:


> We saw it on the website.



Thanks! 

Was it Chase's website or Disneys?


----------



## Broncobilly83

derricksonb said:


> In addition to those listed above there were also some extra perks available during the F&W Festival such as a reserved section in the American Gardens Theater for the Eat To The Beats Concert Series.
> 
> Also there was a reserved seating area for Illuminations.





HiMagicFan said:


> Is there something special you have to do for this?  or is it just an area you go to, show the card and they let you in?



Does anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## wendybeth75

We always take advantage of the character meet and pictures.  One of the best perks IMO is during F&W and going to the Chase lounge.  It was a great way to cool off and get something to drink.  The coke machine they use is pretty cool.  We must have seemed easily amused because we had fun playing with it and creating flavors.


----------



## msimoneaux

Would love to hear more as people use their card and get perks


----------



## YoungDreamers

Wow!! Thanks for all the info on the card perks. Always nice to have added bonuses while on vacation.


----------



## heather924

Are you able to use your Disney reward dollars towards payment to your Disney visa balance?


----------



## PennockFive

I have disney dollars I'm planning on using.  If I want to get the 10% off purchases, do I have to actually put the charge on my disney visa! or can I show my card! get 10% off and then pay with disney dollars??


----------



## jghost69

LarryM said:


> One of the best for me is the free photo in epcot, We use that every trip.


  How does this perk work? Where do we go and what do we need to do?


----------



## memiaj

jghost69 said:


> How does this perk work? Where do we go and what do we need to do?



It's in Innovations in Epcot. I can't remember the hours off hand but there's a sign and you just show your visa cars.


----------



## ejdmomma

Is Epcot the only location with a meet & greet and free photo?


----------



## erionm

ejdmomma said:


> Is Epcot the only location with a meet & greet and free photo?


From DisneyRewards.com:

At WDW:


> *Character Meet 'N' Greet at our Private Cardmember Location*
> Stop by our private location—reserved just for Cardmembers—to meet and pose with some of your favorite Disney characters. Get a complimentary 5 x 7 photo, too! Just present your Disney Visa Card to enter this exclusive event, offered daily 1pm to 7pm at Innoventions West at Epcot®.



At DLR:


> *Character Meet 'N' Greet at our Private Cardmember Location*
> Stop by our private location—reserved just for Cardmembers—to meet and pose with some of your favorite Disney Characters. Get a complimentary 5 x 7 photo, too!
> 
> Just present your Disney Visa Card to enter this exclusive event, offered daily 10:30 AM to 1:30 PM at Hollywood Land at Disney California Adventure® Park (behind the "House of Ice" and next to Monsters, Inc. Mike & Sulley to the Rescue!)


https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/


----------



## ejdmomma

erionm said:


> From DisneyRewards.com:
> 
> At WDW:
> 
> 
> At DLR:
> 
> https://disneyrewards.com/vacation-perks/


Thanks for the info! Sadly have had the rewards card for years and didn't know about the free photo


----------

